# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  schon wieder ein Hero meiner wilden Jahre...

## Willi Wacker

Der amerikanische Schauspieler und Regisseur Dennis Hopper ist am späten Mittwoch in dem kleinen Ort Ranchos De Taos (US-Bundesstaat New Mexico) beigesetzt worden.

Hopper war 1969 durch den Kultfilm «Easy Rider» berühmt geworden. Er starb am frühen Samstag im kalifornischen Venice 74-jährig an Prostatakrebs.

An der Trauerfeier in der historischen Kirche San Francisco de Asis nahm auch sein «Easy Rider»-Kollege und langjähriger Freund Jack Nicholson teil. «Wir waren irgendwie seelenverwandt», sagte der Hollywoodstar bei der Zeremonie. Hoppers Sohn, Henry Lee Hopper, verlas Gedichte aus Walt Whitmans Poesieband «Leaves of Grass». Bei der Bestattung war anschließend nur noch die Familie anwesend.

Der «Easy Rider»-Star hatte zwölf Jahre in dem 2000-Seelen-Ort Ranchos De Taos gelebt. Die Kirche, in der er ausgesegnet wurde, ist ein schlichter Bau aus getrocknetem sandfarbenem Lehm (Adobe) in New Mexicos Pueblo-Stil. Spanische Missionare hatten 1772 mit den Arbeiten an dem Gotteshaus begonnen, das inzwischen zum Weltkulturerbe erklärt wurde. Es gilt als eine der schönsten Kirchen der USA und ist auch auf vier Werken der Malerin Georgie O'Keefe abgebildet.


[youtube:zf9lyl2e]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJS8j9YYB9w&feature=player_embedded#![/youtube:zf9lyl2e]


Nach Angaben des Senders war Hopper in einem einfachen Holzsarg aufgebahrt. Der Filmemacher war einst als «Hollywood-Rebell» bekannt. Ende März war er sichtlich abgemagert zum letzten Mal in der Öffentlichkeit zu sehen, als er mit einem Stern auf dem Hollywood Walk of Fame geehrt wurde.

Bis zu seiner Krebsdiagnose im Oktober 2009 hatte Hopper bei der TV-Serie «Crash» nach dem gleichnamigen Oscar-gekrönten Film von 2004 mitgearbeitet. Seine letzte Filmrolle spielte er 2008 in «Elegy oder die Kunst zu lieben» nach der Romanvorlage von Philip Roth. Außer im Film, Fernsehen und auf der Bühne machte sich Amerikas einstiges Enfant terrible auch als Kunstsammler, Maler und Fotograf einen Namen.

Hopper war fünfmal verheiratet, zuletzt mit der fast 30 Jahre jüngeren amerikanischen Schauspielerin Victoria Duffy. Mit ihr bekam er 2003 die Tochter Galen Grier. Noch während seines Kampfes gegen den Krebs reichte er die Scheidung ein, was zu bitteren Auseinandersetzung um das Sorgerecht führte. Aus seinen früheren Ehen hat Hopper drei weitere Kinder, jeweils von einer anderen Frau.

© sueddeutsche.de - erschienen am 03.06.2010 um 17:25 Uhr

----------


## schiene

er war nen guter,wenn auch eigenwilliger Schauspieler.Eben das mochte ich an ihm.

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:36qyvthu]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLkmbLoaORU&feature=related[/youtube:36qyvthu]

----------

